# HD WLED Glossy display vs. 720p WLED display



## pranav_is_cool (Jun 23, 2010)

hey, 
i am planning to a laptop. i am in fix between two, which have nearly same configuration except for their display.
what is the major difference between them??

1.>15.6 Widescreen HD WLED Glossy Display with TrueLife (1366 X 768)
2.>15.6 720p WLED (1366 X 768) Display with TrueLife 

Former is very easily in my budget and the latter one is lil costly ! 

which one to buy?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2010)

can you give the model numbers and manufacturer of the laptops


----------



## pranav_is_cool (Jun 23, 2010)

former is Dell™  Inspiron 15R New Laptop (T540505IN8)

latter one is Dell(TM)  Studio 15 Laptop (T540613IN8)

pls help me out.. 
i have budget 45k, shud i buy Inspiron or increase my budget(Will be quite difficult) to buy studio??

if possible, can u suggest some other good options at my budget of 45k?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 24, 2010)

It's very confusing. From what I figured out using google is that studio laptops use IPS Panels. However I'm not sure of this & you could try to ask this by calling dell. Ask in a negative manner. For example, call them & say: _dell studio uses TN Panel right_?
If you ask a direct question, they may be tempted to reply in a way that is beneficial for their company.

Just in case you don't know, IPS (in plane switching) panels are used in high end displays. they are capable of displaying 8 bit per channel or 24bit true colour. The normal monitors that we see around us are TN (twisted nematic) panels. They are capable of displaying 6bit per channel i.e. 18bit colour. That's the reason IPS panels are expensive.


----------

